# Guiafenesin Treatments for Fm



## Guest (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi,Well I had my md appt. today and I have all but 2 of the 18 trigger points. So now I have my before profile-I will start the Guiafenesin protocol tom. and see how it gose-my md said it wouln't hurt to try but there isn't alot of factual data to support it-oh well i will give it a try!!I will keep you all informed of my progress-am also on the low carb. diet doing ok on it.I feel better overall.bye,Sea


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2000)

Hi Sea,I'm so glad to hear you're doing well on the low carb diet. I still want to try it but have not felt like being too aggressive with it while I was so miserable with this rash. (It is starting to get better though. This is my second day on the Prednisone.)Just want to wish you good look on the Guiafenisen protocol. Do you have a specific website URL which explains this? I'd like to take a look at it.Thanks, I'm cheering for your success!calida


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Sealease let us know how you are progressing with the Guiafenesin treatment. I don't know much about it. Maybe you can give us some info on it. Good Luck and God Bless.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2000)

Sea,How wonderful, I hope that you find it a sucess with your treatment of these disease. I am like Calida, I want to know more about it, where can we get more info on Guiafenisen. Kindest wishes, and good luck!lexa


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2000)

Hi everyone, I too am interested in the Guain. treatment. My husband was given the prescription a few weeks ago, for a severe sinus infection. He has not taken one of them. I keep opening his desk drawer, goin" I wonder, I wonder, should I take one"?but I have an appt. with a new family doctor tomorrow, and I may ask her. My Rheumy , I don't see him until Oct, and he isn't keen on any of these new ideas.Keep us posted.thanks,Jen


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2000)

Well I read a book called What your doctor may not tell you about FM, by R. Paul St. Amano, MD. My md didn't seem too impressed with it but at this stage of the game what do I have to lose? I have been on this med before for my allergies but I didn't omit products containing salicylates which will prevent this drug from working.I will let you all know if this has helped or not, you get worse before you get better on this program.I found the book under FM on the barnes and noble web site.Thanks for all the encouragement!!!! Sea


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2000)

sea,thank you, I will look it up and see what I can find! By the way everyone, I have an appointment with a new doctor on Thursday, as you may all know my ins changed and I have been looking for someone. I want to get tested for ----- I can't remember what the heck it is now, over aboundence of yeast. I think you know where i am going. I want to see if this new doctor is up to par as my old doctor. I am going to miss her so much. But maybe a fresh face will bring new treatments. I am throwing that positive energy out there so it will come back positive! I will let you know if it worked.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2000)

Sea,Thanks for the info on the book. I really can't afford another book right now. I have a prescription for 1200 mg Guaifenex G (taken every 12 hours for mucous). I don't take it on a regular basis. Just when I am afraid this sinus drainage is starting to back up into my eustacian (sp) tubes (ears).Good luck with this new venture. Like you say though, what have you got to lose?Lexa, hope your new doctor turns out to be great. I used to have yeast infections quite often but don't so much any more. Symptoms seem to come and go.calida


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2000)

I've been searching around and found Dr. Amand's website. I have not looked at all of it but it appears to be pretty comprehensive information about this protocol. Lots of links regarding where to buy guaifenisen (sometimes without a prescription), diet, products NOT to use while on this protocol. There is a support group you can join. A very good website. There is much to read on there. Here is the URL: http://www.guaidoc.com/ Cheers,calida


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2000)

SEA, and anyone else considering the Guai protocol:I found this website this morning as a place to order Guai by mail order and possibly save some money on it. http://public.csusm.edu/public/guests/nancym/GuaiSources.htm


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2000)

Sea,I was out "cruising" this morning for some websites for Boggs re: RSD and found this group at the Delphi forums for folks who are trying the guai protocol and thought you might like to take a look.You can log in as a "guest" and just read or if you want to can register with delphi and also post there. http://www.delphi.com/guai/start/ calida


----------

